# Autotrail Cheyenne 2005 radio



## mikeclowes (May 30, 2012)

Hi Any help appreciated
The radio in out motorhome is a. CENDVDLFM1 this men's nothing to me but it all connects to the van reverse camera etc. it is working fairly well 
On the front it says DVD,SVCD/VCD,CD,MP3 player
For the life of me I cannot see or find any connection for a MP3 player 
And this is where I need help we like the music on our MP3 players 
Mike


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Looking at the news release for the unit in you MH suggests the "MP3" labelling just means that it can play discs with tracks in an MP3 format. Not necessarily from a remote source though.

If there isn't an aux input then could you use something like this FM transmitter to achieve the same result. I use a similar thing to play my Ipod via the car radio and whilst the quality isn't perhaps quite as good as a hardwired system it is pretty good.

Phil


----------

